# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Pershendetje te rastit

## Elian70

Miremengjes o te bukurit e dheut...vazhdoni te na "çudisni" edhe sot me shkrimet tuaja... :kryqezohen:

----------

arbin omaj (02-11-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Miremengjesi,
jeni gdhier mier.

----------

arbin omaj (02-11-2015)

----------


## Elian70

> Miremengjesi,
> jeni gdhier mier.


mos je gje brezi i dritero agollit qe i qendis kaq mire vargjet???  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> mos je gje brezi i dritero agollit qe i qendis kaq mire vargjet???


Eljo si e gjete mer vlla? Je i papar.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Pershendetje gjithve dhe gezuar kurban Bajramin,paqa Zotit qoft me ju  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

Agim Metbala (05-10-2014),e panjohura (07-10-2014)

----------


## -Zana-

Prsh, gjume te embel .... meqe ja keni futur gjumit  :perqeshje:

----------


## MARGUS

spaska mbet kush qe t;i deshiroj nate te mire :i ngrysur:

----------


## B@Ne

Naten e Mire forumi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

e panjohura (07-10-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Ckemi.....

----------


## Elian70

> Ckemi.....


kemi trahana, spinaq me veze, pilaf me mish pule...urdhero zotrote!  :ngerdheshje: 


p.s. groshet i mbaroi Xhuja...

----------



----------


## hot_prinz

> kemi trahana, spinaq me veze, pilaf me mish pule...urdhero zotrote! 
> 
> p.s. groshet i mbaroi Xhuja...


Ou ou flm per mikpritje madheshtore  :i hutuar: 
Mos u hargjoni shume, kaqik pule mjafton.  :ngerdheshje:

----------



----------


## Agim Metbala

*Në veçanti përshëndes të Panhohurën, Skenderin, Xhenet  dhe Hotin...*

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (29-10-2014)

----------


## anita340

Pershendetje per gjithe miqte e mi ne forum. Pershendetje per gjithe shqiptaret. Fitofshim ndeshjen kunder Serbise jarabi!

----------


## hot_prinz

Pershendetje te gjitheve,
ne veçanti Shefin, kurse kete Aniten po mendohem a me e pershendete a jo.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Agim Metbala (25-10-2014)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje te perzemerta per
Agim Metbala,mondi shall ,user010,Homer,prishtina75,par,Lexuesi,toni54,teto  varja87,Shkenca,Bysy Gril,dielli1,tipiku,zAnE,arba.t,Iliriana,e panjohura,Nete,Arvima,A,I.Prudenc,Elonesaa,PeterPa  n,fashion_gril,projekti21,Erlbenisse,pranvra bica,skender74,ksanthi,gloreta,Wattn,Stationi,Gent  ian_gr,kriko38,Toutankamon,Albla,Plaku pa kostum,Izadora,2043,stern,EDUARDI, wite_snake,anita340,Alem_de,riduana,Soni,B@ne,brok  enn_smile,orhideja,hot_prinz,Elian 70,Shigjeta,Caushi,dhe shume te tjere .:**

----------

Agim Metbala (29-10-2014),B@Ne (02-11-2014),hot_prinz (10-11-2014),Nete (12-11-2014),shigjeta (29-10-2014)

----------


## toni77_toni

> *Pershendetje te perzemerta per
> Agim Metbala,mondi shall ,user010,Homer,prishtina75,par,Lexuesi,toni54,teto  varja87,Shkenca,Bysy Gril,dielli1,tipiku,zAnE,arba.t,Iliriana,e panjohura,Nete,Arvima,A,I.Prudenc,Elonesaa,PeterPa  n,fashion_gril,projekti21,Erlbenisse,pranvra bica,skender74,ksanthi,gloreta,Wattn,Stationi,Gent  ian_gr,kriko38,Toutankamon,Albla,Plaku pa kostum,Izadora,2043,stern,EDUARDI, wite_snake,anita340,Alem_de,riduana,Soni,B@ne,brok  enn_smile,orhideja,hot_prinz,Elian 70,Shigjeta,Caushi,dhe shume te tjere .:**


edhe une ty te pershendes, Xhene
Pershendetje te gjitheve...

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (29-08-2018)

----------


## Eniisa

Happy Thursday ...dhe happy halloween neser , ja kalofshi bukur te gjithe .

----------


## *suada*

Pershendes miqte e vjeter te forumit!  :Lulja3:

----------


## erriii

pershendetje te gjitheve 
erdha prap une me mbani mend apo jo :P

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendes Xinxon

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (13-06-2015)

----------

